# Levothyroxine and blood glucose



## Nuttynurse (May 3, 2017)

Hi. I'm new to the forum and have a question about levothyroxine which I'm prescribed for hypothyroidism. I'm diet controlled type 2 and trying to get my hba1c lower so Gp doesn't prescribe more meds. They actually provided me with a meter and I'm just testing different foods to identify which ones are problematic for me. 

I couldn't understand why my morning test prior to breakfast but after levothyroxine was often around the 9mmol mark as I'd not eaten since about 7pm the previous night. Then I tested before and after tablet and it caused my bg to increase by 1.4mmol. 
Does anyone else have this problem and do you know why this happens? 
Thanks for reading


----------



## Kaylz (May 3, 2017)

I'm not sure it would be anything to do with the medication, your bg can rise as soon as your feet hit the floor plus you can take a reading from exactly the same drop of blood  and get 2 different readings within seconds of the first test, I could be wrong though Lol, and oh welcome to the forum  x


----------



## Becky1984 (May 3, 2017)

A year ago I started taking my thyroxine at bed time, not only did it help avoid any confusion over whether it affects my bg but also I feel completely different in myself, the brain fog I got from my thyroid completely lifted and I feel like I have so much more energy. Also the terrible night cramps stopped.


----------



## trophywench (May 3, 2017)

Oooh, always been told to take mine asap when I wake up!

I've not even tested when I take my tabs since you can't eat or drink anything dairy for half an hour so I don't bother for that half hour, then do it before I have my brecky,  As I see it if my BG is 12 or 5 or 53, half an hour is not going to make the slightest bit of difference.


----------



## trophywench (May 3, 2017)

On second thoughts. I'm certain it's never been 53, I'd be dead so wouldn't have woken up!  LOL


----------



## happydog (May 3, 2017)

Hello Nuttynurse and welcome to the forum.  I take Levothyroxine but prefer to take it at night.  Doctor is not thrilled about this as it is supposed to be best on an empty stomach.  My T2 diabetes is a work in progress but is controlled by diet and exercise.  Latest HbA1c was 39, so it can be done.  You have started well with testing and I found a food diary helpful.  I have also had a problem with higher readings in the morning which are helped by eating something soon after getting up, so that is why I take the levothyroxine before bedtime.  I have also found a brisk 10 minute walk after each meal is good for me.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Nuttynurse (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for your responses. I usually take thyroxine as soon as I wake up then shower etc before going downstairs for breakfast which is when I'll do bg test. 
I'm hoping that as I lose weight my levels will fall.


----------



## Carolg (May 4, 2017)

Hi nuttynurse. Welcome to forum. I'm interested to see these responses. I've taken levothyroxine for more years than I can remember now, and always take it in morning, after breakfast or maybe just before. Didn't know about the dairy thing trophywench. Recently put on more meds for high BG, but also reduction in thyroid meds(first change for over 15 years) so have been wondering about link with BG levels.  My theory about my meds (and not based on medical science or advice) is if they stay in the packet, they don't work, but I adjusted my way of taking them to fit in with how I can remember to comply, but within prescription


trophywench said:


> On second thoughts. I'm certain it's never been 53, I'd be dead so wouldn't have woken up!  LOL


. Works for me but by no means suggesting that approach to anyone else


----------



## Nuttynurse (May 4, 2017)

Hi Carolg, 
Often the drs don't tell you about taking thyroxine on empty stomach and waiting at least half an hour before eating anything, particularly dairy as it can inhibit the absorption. You also need to be mindful of some vitamin supplements for the same reason. Thyroid UK is a mine of information and explains it much better than I ever could.


----------



## Janine (May 4, 2017)

I began taking my thyroxine at night last November. I've been taking it for 25years. I have much more energy since doing so. Also after blood test the dosage has been reduced from 150mcg daily down to 125mcg daily. It works much better for me.


----------



## ODVyas (Sep 13, 2017)

Nuttynurse said:


> Hi. I'm new to the forum and have a question about levothyroxine which I'm prescribed for hypothyroidism. I'm diet controlled type 2 and trying to get my hba1c lower so Gp doesn't prescribe more meds. They actually provided me with a meter and I'm just testing different foods to identify which ones are problematic for me.
> 
> I couldn't understand why my morning test prior to breakfast but after levothyroxine was often around the 9mmol mark as I'd not eaten since about 7pm the previous night. Then I tested before and after tablet and it caused my bg to increase by 1.4mmol.
> Does anyone else have this problem and do you know why this happens?
> Thanks for reading



Hello,
        I was searching for the answer to the same question you had posted 4 moths ago. My FG has been around 112 mg/dL but it creeps up to 145 after I take 125 mcg Synthroid (within 1/2 hour). I have a theory of my own.  I believe the T4 >> T3 >> TSH kicks the metabolic rate and for some reason sugar level goes up rapidly. I know this happen with me because right after I take Synthroid, I get Neuropathy in both of my feet due to insulin secretion. Its like eating a high carb food and getting the Neuropathy. I hope this helps.


----------



## Kentoldlady (Sep 13, 2017)

I think that levo doesn't work that quickly, but has a cumulative effect. I have read that if you forget some then you can take  up to seven days worth without problems ( although I dont think its a good idea!). Thats why it can take several weeks for a change in dose to make any difference to how you feel. 
I think taking it at a different time of day may affect the absorption and some people may absorb more at night. This may be because we do not eat anything overnight, and so nothing interferes with uptake which is a particular problem with artificial thyroxin.

As already said you must not eat or drink anything except for water for at least half an hour after taking it. If you are having dairy longer is better. Also we are supposed to avoid soy. Which is a pain because I love soy sauce and soy flour etc is in loads of things.

One important thing if taking metformin as well is to know that metformin interferes with our tsh levels. In many people metformin will lower our tsh, making it look as tho our dose of levo is too high. This is not a problem if your gp is willing to accept that, but not, if  like my gp they just treat the numbers and not the patient.

I have taken levo at night and in the morning and not found any difference in bgl. Although I have only been doing this for a few months so not a very good guide.  I have found that the dreaded dawn phenomenon makes a huge difference, and not something I have been able to do much about. 

In my family several aunts ( mums family) and lots of cousins also have both conditions. I think there must be an autoimmune link and some studies seem to think that there is one. Anyone else have strong family links?


----------



## ODVyas (Sep 13, 2017)

Kentoldlady said:


> I think that levo doesn't work that quickly, but has a cumulative effect. I have read that if you forget some then you can take  up to seven days worth without problems ( although I dont think its a good idea!). Thats why it can take several weeks for a change in dose to make any difference to how you feel.
> I think taking it at a different time of day may affect the absorption and some people may absorb more at night. This may be because we do not eat anything overnight, and so nothing interferes with uptake which is a particular problem with artificial thyroxin.
> 
> As already said you must not eat or drink anything except for water for at least half an hour after taking it. If you are having dairy longer is better. Also we are supposed to avoid soy. Which is a pain because I love soy sauce and soy flour etc is in loads of things.
> ...



You are correct about Synthroid effects in terms of TSH conversion cycle period; however, after taking Synthroid why I get Neuropathy is still a mystery. I do not take Metformin for the same reason that you mentioned (adrenal fatigue) plus it depletes B12  too quickly. Metformin helps reduce FG around 100 mg/dL but supplements such as bitter melon, AMPK activator, Fenugreek, Gymnema, and Berberine only help in maintaining the FG to 112-113 mg/dL with LC diet. I recently discovered that Iron makes my FG go slightly higher.  I am very careful about time\day\hour with Synthroid to avoid all possible interactions. Avoiding Gluten has made a big difference in losing weight and lifting the brain fog.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 14, 2017)

I've always taken mine at night, just makes more sense to me.


----------



## grainger (Sep 14, 2017)

This is all really interesting as I wasn't told anything other than take on an empty stomach. I had no idea diary affected absorption or that I shouldn't eat for at least 30 mins.

Going to be having a chat with my GP I think!


----------

